# Kia Cee'd, Hyundai i30 or Skoda Fabia Diesel



## bradfield (10 Jun 2008)

Has anyone got any opinions on the above cars? Have done some research which suggests that they are all good cars, the cee'ds 7 year warranty is very tempting but what about resale value? not sure about the resale value for Hyundai also but it is a good looking car?

Any thoughts?

B


----------



## megabyte (10 Jun 2008)

The Kia cee'd  1.6 ex diesel sw is dropping by 1900 after July 1 with road tax of just 150.A lot on offer.


----------



## aircobra19 (10 Jun 2008)

The Skoda Fabia is ugly IMO. Why just these two, are they in the same price bracket or something? I think I'd go Focus myself.


----------



## moy3 (10 Jun 2008)

Hyundai i30 is great looking car, and the fabia I like also, but looks are different


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2008)

From what I've heard the Kia is the best of the 3 to drive - though that doesn't mean it's great either.  Good warranty though.  i30 is IMO the best looking.  Don't like the fabia.

If it had to be one of the three I'd pick the Kia for room, driving and (better) resale.


----------



## bradfield (10 Jun 2008)

Thanks all for the opinions! 

I have a Fabia already and I have no complaints except that I agree with previous post they are not very goodlooking so I just wanted some feedback on the Ceed and i30 both of which are better looking than the Fabia! I have a mental block about Fords, a few people have suggested the Focus but I just do not like Fords! 

Caveat, is there any others you would suggest? Same size price bracket?

Thanks again!

B


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2008)

Mazda 3? A bit pricier but it's well worth considering.  Some have described it as ugly - the hatch is maybe a little odd looking but the saloon looks fine IMO - but maybe you want hatch?

Smaller, but great reviews - the new Mazda 2?  They have a nice sounding 1.5 100bhp version.


----------



## mathepac (10 Jun 2008)

Caveat said:


> Mazda 3? ...the new Mazda 2? ...


But aren't they both essentially Fords?


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2008)

Yeah - thought someone would say that 

But maybe it's just the Ford appearance the OP doesn't like?


----------



## bradfield (10 Jun 2008)

Thanks!

The issue is very superficial. I have a Fabia, its great from an economical and reliability perspective but as I said its not very goodlooking! I want to buy a new car, I want the same (or better) economy and reliability but in a better looking car! I have been given an estimate of about 7500 for my fabia as a trade in (in skoda dealership) so I would be looking for something for about 22000 (give or take). Would like diesel! All suggestions gratefully received!

B


----------



## iggy (10 Jun 2008)

The Kia cee`d is getting fantastic reviews on all the motoring sites I`ve read so far, especially their 1.6 diesel.


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

'Slightly' off topic, but what county is the accent of the girl in the Kia radio ads? The ones about there being no interest in the cars etc? Nice voice...


----------



## iggy (11 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> 'Slightly' off topic, but what county is the accent of the girl in the Kia radio ads? The ones about there being no interest in the cars etc? Nice voice...


 County Poland ...I think....


----------



## rmelly (11 Jun 2008)

iggy said:


> County Poland ...I think....


 
I'm pretty sure it's an Irish accent.


----------



## peelaaa (11 Jun 2008)

All crap, buy a fiat panda


----------



## bradfield (11 Jun 2008)

If I have what could be described as a mental block about Fords then I think it could be described as a complete non mental function when it comes to Fiats! Aren't Fiats resale values practically non existent?

B


----------



## peelaaa (11 Jun 2008)

Probably but cheap to buy 2nd hand. If the reason we bought a certain car depended on the the resale value then what a dull world we would live in. 
Also resale values depends on the country too.
Toyotas for instance hold there value well here but in the uk for example they don't. 
Hyundai's and kia's are only popular here because of the vrt we have to pay, which makes them the same cost as a much better car in other european countries.


----------



## soy (11 Jun 2008)

None of these cars will have good resale. If that is what you want, stick to Toyota or Honda


----------



## doolittle (11 Jun 2008)

these cars are sisters(or brothers) but the kias 7 year warranty gets a bit cheap after 3 years covering only certain engine parts and the drivetrain. your best bet is buy the i30 in the north were you get a 5 year bumber to bumber warranty that works down here, plus the dealers wont think they are doing you a favour with the reduction in vrt,  summer is quite for new car sales up there,


----------



## Pique318 (12 Jun 2008)

The i30 Sport is a seriously good looking car, but again, it's not available for sale in Irl.


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

I recently bought the 1.6 diesel Kia Pro-ceed. I have absolutely no complaints (touch wood!) I couldn't give a damn about it's resale as I have no plans on selling it. I have owned a 1.6 petrol Mazda 3 in the past and to be honest there is no comparison. Mazda has the name but in my opinion the Kia is a much nicer drive.


----------



## bradfield (13 Jun 2008)

Yoltan,

Thanks a mill for your response! The pro cee'd is a very good looking car, how are you finding a three door? I have always had a 5 door and not sure about 3 door?

B


----------



## iggy (13 Jun 2008)

Yoltan said:


> I recently bought the 1.6 diesel Kia Pro-ceed. I have absolutely no complaints (touch wood!) I couldn't give a damn about it's resale as I have no plans on selling it. I have owned a 1.6 petrol Mazda 3 in the past and to be honest there is no comparison. Mazda has the name but in my opinion the Kia is a much nicer drive.


 If I was buying a used car I would sway for one which still had a manufacturers warranty still on it anyway so I don`t see any negative resale issues!


----------



## babaduck (13 Jun 2008)

I bought a Mazda3 in 04 - lovely car to drive but the spec wasn't available in diesel, so switched to an 07 Ceed 1.6 and I do love it rather a lot.  I do some serious mileage to/from work and it's a joy to drive - 1,000km on a tank of fuel and it is very comfortable.  Boot space is pretty huge and I would buy another one


----------



## horse7 (13 Jun 2008)

dont forget the yaris d4d engin,its road tax will be 100 euro ,only 119 co2 emissions.


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

bradfield said:


> Yoltan,
> 
> Thanks a mill for your response! The pro cee'd is a very good looking car, how are you finding a three door? I have always had a 5 door and not sure about 3 door?
> 
> B


 
B,

I absolutely love it. No bother with the 3 door as I have no children and most of the time it's just me driving it to work. Although my oh has taken a shine to it! If you're interested I'd recommend taking a test drive to see what you think. I drove it and loved it but drove the new Mazda 3 because I really liked the one I had before. In fairness it was the 1.6 petrol Mazda as opposed to the 1.6 turbo diesel Kia. No comparison. I felt like I wanted to get out and push the Mazda!


----------



## Yoltan (13 Jun 2008)

iggy said:


> If I was buying a used car I would sway for one which still had a manufacturers warranty still on it anyway so I don`t see any negative resale issues!


 
I agree. Some people have said "the resale will be s***e on that car blah blah" I couldn't car less. I didn't buy a diesel car with a 7 year warranty to worry about depreciation.


----------



## bradfield (13 Jun 2008)

Cheers zoltan,

Will take a test drive and see what I think. I will be going from petrol to diesel aswell and have a bit of a driving commute to work too so its sounds good to me! Have decided to ignore the whole resale thing as previous poster suggests, lifes too short to worry bout it! Question, what is the fuel effeciency like in the pro ceed, the 5 door looks good from previous post!

Test drive next week so will update!

B


----------



## Yoltan (14 Jun 2008)

bradfield said:


> Cheers zoltan,
> 
> Question, what is the fuel effeciency like in the pro ceed, the 5 door looks good from previous post!
> 
> ...


 
Don't think I'd be getting quite 1000km to a full tank. Haven't actually monitored it yet though. Too busy enjoying the drive! 

There's actually 2 specs. I went out to look at the 1.4 LX petrol model but he only had the 1.6 diesel EX so I drove that. I was so glad I did beacause that was the one I ended up going for (couldn't afford it but what the hell.....).

The EX has the privacy glass, half leather seats, sports pedals, 17" alloys etc. (not as boy racer-ish as it looks on paper). I went to several Kia dealers and the best deal I got was Portlaoise Kia. At the time there were very few of them about but he got me one in quickly enough. 

Let me know how it goes and best of luck with whichever car you choose.


----------



## Mad_Lad (15 Jun 2008)

I would buy the I30. or Wait for the new 1.6 120hp diesel Fiat Bravo. Better build quality IMO than an I30. Bravo best looking car on the road. And fiats are much better these days. i30, Ceed, or bravo wont hold their value as well as a boring Golf. Or wait until the new golf comes out next year. Or buy a second hand Audi A4 130ps Tdi. Very good build quality. And for less than a new I30 or ceed or bravo. Test drive one, You will love it. Look out for a good spec one. Perfect service record essential as they don't like to be neglected. Maybe not as economical as a 1.6 Turbo diesel. But will be cheaper and so will make up the difference. My automatic A4 tdi will do 55mpg  no prob after about 15 miles driving at around 50-60mph. 75mph still a good 50-53mpg. since I switched to continental premium contact 2 tyres and pumped to 35psi. they are 195 65 r 15. The 16" I found were harder on fuel and the ride was too hard. You do get a excellent car though.


----------



## mathepac (15 Jun 2008)

Mad_Lad said:


> ... they are 195 65 r 15. The 16" I found were harder on fuel and the ride was too hard. You do get a excellent car though.


@Mad_Lad - OT, but anyway with apologies, what tyre size and pressures on the 16's?


----------



## Mad_Lad (15 Jun 2008)

mathepac said:


> @Mad_Lad - OT, but anyway with apologies, what tyre size and pressures on the 16's?



HI mathepac. Can't remember the size as they are now on my brothers A4 lol. I'll try find out though. I think I had them at 33psi. Not sure what made the difference. maybe it was the tyre size, Make. I don't drive hard anyway. Only when I'm trying to get out of a bad junction from a bad road to main road. then I give her the wellie.


----------



## Mad_Lad (15 Jun 2008)

I just looked at the 16" that are now on my brothers car. They are 205 55 r 16 pumped to 33psi. Since I swapped them he noticed a good drop in consumption. They are Continental sport contact 2's. So if it's to do with the different tyre size different rubber or both I have no idea. I wonder if I swapped to eco tyres?


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jun 2008)

If you look at tyres designed for fuel economy, they tend to be narrow with less grip, and a harder compound so less sticky. I would have assumed the bigger diameter the better.


----------



## ACA (15 Jun 2008)

Bought a 1.6 diesel 90bhp i30 3 weeks ago, previous vehicle was toyota yaris. Very impressed with the quality of the i30, loads of room but I don't feel like I'm driving a massive car. Very impressed. Hyundai have come a long way in the last 5-10 years. Can't comment on the other cars mentioned as I didn't try them.


----------



## Guest128 (15 Jun 2008)

As far as I know, the woman on the Kia advert on the radio is Dawn Bradfield who used to be in the clinic.

As regards the cars, wouldnt touch either of 3 mentioned.  As OP mentions resale value, Japanese is the only way to go. 

"Good looking" is a very personal thing and I dont think its _that _relevant, how often do you look at a car and think "Wow thats a really good looking car, I must tell that person they made a great choice!"....the only car that ever stood out to me as being awful looking is the Chrysler PT Cruiser.

Also with the price of diesel vs petrol these days I wouldnt be rushing out to buy a diesel.....


----------



## gebbel (15 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> "Good looking" is a very personal thing and I dont think its _that _relevant, how often do you look at a car and think "Wow thats a really good looking car,



Every day!


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Jun 2008)

gebbel said:


> Every day!


 
Me too. Sad. Ah well.


----------



## iggy (16 Jun 2008)

gebbel said:


> Every day!


 And me!!


----------



## Mad_Lad (16 Jun 2008)

I think the Audi R8 is the best looking car on the road atm. Or the Bravo if you can't afford an R8 lol. Diesel is more expensive atm flanders, that's why the biggest savings are buying 2nd hand. There are good second hand cars dropping in price out there. And you can get a much better car 2nd hand than new.


----------



## Mad_Lad (16 Jun 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> If you look at tyres designed for fuel economy, they tend to be narrow with less grip, and a harder compound so less sticky. I would have assumed the bigger diameter the better.





are eco tyres noisier?


----------



## aircobra19 (16 Jun 2008)

No idea.


----------



## Guest128 (16 Jun 2008)

Mad_Lad said:
			
		

> Diesel is more expensive atm flanders, that's why the biggest savings are buying 2nd hand. There are good second hand cars dropping in price out there. And you can get a much better car 2nd hand than new



I meant the price of diesel at the pump, not the price of a diesel car. Also agree, never buy new car, I only recently got rid of a 99 Mazda 323 which I never had a days trouble with......


----------



## rmelly (16 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> As far as I know, the woman on the Kia advert on the radio is Dawn Bradfield who used to be in the clinic.


 
thanks - I'll have to give her a call.


----------



## Mad_Lad (17 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> I meant the price of diesel at the pump, not the price of a diesel car. Also agree, never buy new car, I only recently got rid of a 99 Mazda 323 which I never had a days trouble with......



lol I know what you meant. I meant to include that you get more miles per gallon from a tank of diesel.


----------



## Guest128 (17 Jun 2008)

Mad_Lad said:


> lol I know what you meant. I meant to include that you get more miles per gallon from a tank of diesel.


 
Oh right! I agree, but in fairness you'd want to considering both the cost of the car and the delta in petrol v diesel costs, do you get enough extra mileage on your tank of diesel to offset these costs.....


----------



## Mad_Lad (17 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> Oh right! I agree, but in fairness you'd want to considering both the cost of the car and the delta in petrol v diesel costs, do you get enough extra mileage on your tank of diesel to offset these costs.....



Hmmm not sure I could agree totally. With the new vrt change, It makes more sense to buy diesel. If I only drove 12-15k miles a year I would have a more refined petrol for sure. Say a VW1.4 170hp dsg. Or 1.8 or 2.0tfsi dsg. I wouldn't be worried about consumption. But for anyone driving more I think it's worth it to have a desel. Of course a more fuel efficient diesel like a polo bluemotion that you cant get in Ireland of course, would be money well spent. Now I know it's only a polo but you could get over 80mpg on the extra urban run. Ideal for long distance driving. I have never driven one so I have no idea what they are like. They are a three cylinder. No idea what they are like. The extra road tax and vrt on petrol dosen't seem worth it any more. Ok if you drive a 1.0 petrol that might be different but I could never imagine driving a 1.0 petrol car. Still I wonder why the government didn't get rid of road tax and vrt and put the cost on fuel. I mean someone that drives 30+ miles a year in a 1.6 turbo diesel will polute more than someone driving a 2.0 turbo petrol 12k miles a year. And don't forget the NOx emissions from diesel, It's not only co2 for global warming. Petrol and diesel emit cancer particles in particular diesel. And not to sound like a broken record, buying a really good second hand diesel for a sensible amount of money makes so much more sense if you are doing a lot of mileage. I especially love the torque of a turbo diesel.


----------



## shammy feen (19 Jun 2008)

Hi Folks,

My wife and I currently own a 3.0L petrol Toyota Harrier (25MPG) and a 2.0 Lexus IS200 (30MPG). We are trading both in July for a Kia c'eed SW 1.6 CRDI Deisel (65MPG) and New Mazda2 1.5 Petrol Sport SE (47MPG) respectively. 

The ceed was a finalist for european car of the year 2008, the new mazda2 is world car of the year 2008. New Ceed SW 1.6CRDI will cost roughly €23,000 in July, The mazda2 1.5 sport SE is roughly €19000 to buy in July. Both are nicely specced.

Both new cars will be €150 per annum to tax , The Toyota harrier is about €1250 per annum to tax and the lexus IS200 is €590 per annum to tax.

My insurance goes from €520 per annum to €275 and my wifes insurance goes from €600 per annum to €275.

Also we estimate we will save about €50 to €70 per *WEEK* in fuel costs.

Should go some way towards offsetting the depreciation of the new cars. (Also our current vehicles are depreciating as well, maybe not at the rate of a new car but still depreciating!)

Kia are also offering a 0% finance deal between July and the end of august if you stump up half the cost of the Kia ceed now (roughly €11500). You pay the balance interest free then in January 2010.
That should save about €2000 on a car loan

Tesco seem to be the best bet for personal car loans (Dont like hire purchase agreements..I like to have equity at all times!). Tesco rate on car loans is 6.9%, so will use them to partly finance the new Mazda2.


I will let ye know how we get on performance wise.

Cheers

Shammy


----------



## Guest128 (19 Jun 2008)

re: shammy feen

How much do you want for the Lexus 

Maybe its just a mental block but I couldnt see myself buying a Kia, even if it was ecomonically viable versus my existing Corolla, I realise that is a stupid mentality but.....


----------



## Mad_Lad (19 Jun 2008)

it will be interesting to see what you can get out of the ceed. I can get 55mpg no problem from my 130hp tdi automatic audi A4. I would love a spin in a 1.6 diesel to see what I get.


----------



## Yoltan (20 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> As OP mentions resale value, Japanese is the only way to go.


 

Absolutely untrue. And I know this from experience!


----------



## Yoltan (20 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> re: shammy feen
> 
> How much do you want for the Lexus
> 
> Maybe its just a mental block but I couldnt see myself buying a Kia, even if it was ecomonically viable versus my existing Corolla, I realise that is a stupid mentality but.....


 
Wow the badge snob is alive and kicking!!!


----------



## Guest128 (20 Jun 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Absolutely untrue. And I know this from experience!



And your experience is superior to mine?!


----------



## Guest128 (20 Jun 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Wow the badge snob is alive and kicking!!!



TBH their stupid ads are enough to put me off, but yeah.


----------



## Yoltan (20 Jun 2008)

FLANDERS` said:


> And your experience is superior to mine?!


 

Oh here we go! I said I think that statement is untrue. I'm judging it on owning 15 cars in the past and from knowing several people in the industry. Only 2 weeks ago I was out with a friend who was changing a 07 Civic for a 08 Civic. E5000 drop for a Japanese car isn't "the only way to go." That was just the first dealer of the day. Shall I continue???


----------



## Guest128 (20 Jun 2008)

Yoltan said:


> Oh here we go! I said I think that statement is untrue. I'm judging it on owning 15 cars in the past and from knowing several people in the industry. Only 2 weeks ago I was out with a friend who was changing a 07 Civic for a 08 Civic. E5000 drop for a Japanese car isn't "the only way to go." That was just the first dealer of the day. Shall I continue???


 
Apologies, I just reread my original post, realised I said resale value where as I thought you were on about reliability....

RE your friend: In my opinion new cars are not worth it, you should have told them to trade back to a '04 or something similar, would have saved them the €5K


----------



## levelpar (22 Jun 2008)

Hi,  Would you consider the new 4door saloon Opel Astra , 3 styles, roomy ,large boot and choice of engines  including low emissions 1.3 and1.7 diesel available from July.   I think it might be worth a look at. Try Joe Duffy off m50. I went there to have a look and was not run out of the place like I was in Liffy Valley .. I think the sales were in  a bad mood for some reason or other in Liffy Valley


----------

